# Anyone use a metal lathe for tooling for your woodwork?



## Prizen (16 Mar 2019)

Hi all

Considering a benchtop metal lathe for fun more than anything else. Thought I might ask if anybody uses one to make fixtures tooling or jigs to use in their woodworking?


----------



## J-G (16 Mar 2019)

Of course !

At least 40% of my workshop time is used to make tools or jigs for the real job 

I sometimes even make a jig to make a tool to make a jig 

If you are thinking about making special size drills or drill-counterbores etc. you'd be wise to get some silver-steel which can be easily machined and hardened by heating with a blow-torch and then quenching in water.


----------



## Rorschach (16 Mar 2019)

Yep all the time.


----------



## Prizen (16 Mar 2019)

J-G":2w03s85u said:


> Of course !
> 
> At least 40% of my workshop time is used to make tools or jigs for the real job
> 
> ...



I'd be really interested to find out more on what types of jigs you make? Thanks


----------



## Prizen (16 Mar 2019)

Rorschach":j8kc9jo1 said:


> Yep all the time.



Like what?


----------



## Trevanion (16 Mar 2019)

I always find myself having to make new parts on the lathe for my woodworking machines because something has gone and broke #-o

It's a godsend really in that regard.


----------



## Rorschach (16 Mar 2019)

Prizen":2m2e2vsz said:


> Rorschach":2m2e2vsz said:
> 
> 
> > Yep all the time.
> ...



Pins, bushing, re-grinder tools, tool handles, screws, nuts, prep stock, drill things, tap things, thread things. I have made custom drill bits, reamers, decorative caps. Thousands of items over the years. There is a rarely a woodwork or DIY job I don't do without the lathe.


----------



## Prizen (16 Mar 2019)

That's an impressive list. My Imagination is a limitation, I can understand bushes for routers for example, but struggling to connect the rest!


----------



## Lons (16 Mar 2019)

I have a lovely little Cowells 90ME and accessories. Can't say I often make anything useful but absolutely love playing. Excuse enough!


----------



## Rorschach (16 Mar 2019)

Prizen":3gv1g1h2 said:


> That's an impressive list. My Imagination is a limitation, I can understand bushes for routers for example, but struggling to connect the rest!



When you have a lathe you start solving problems using it.

Recent job, I needed to drill some holes at a specific angle. I had the angle already drilled in a piece of wood, but the hole I needed to drill was smaller than the hole already in the wood. So I went to the lathe, turned a piece of scrap to the same size as the current hole, then drilled through it in the size of the small hole. That gave me a custom drill bushing to allow me to drill the hole accurately. 

Re: Drill bits, I have made my own D-drills is custom sizes, I have also made my own tapered drills and stepped drills on the lathe. I have made many tool handles on the lathe as well.


----------



## J-G (17 Mar 2019)

Prizen":34fl74ht said:


> I'd be really interested to find out more on what types of jigs you make? Thanks



Jigs are little more than work-holding / locating tools. As Rorschach has said, Pins and Bushing come to mind but spacers, Tee-nuts, clamps and special screws (often sholdered) are in the mix.


----------



## PaddyRedman (17 Mar 2019)

I had both wood turning lather a small bench top Clarke metal lathe. Wood lathe got moved to the loft as the metal lathe took over most of the turning duties as its a lot more accurate and combined with making metal parts for jigs, remming parts down to suit and making one off parts for my motorbike projects, its a god send.


----------



## CHJ (17 Mar 2019)

Prizen":1ud0bwlt said:


> Hi all
> 
> Considering a benchtop metal lathe for fun more than anything else. Thought I might ask if anybody uses one to make fixtures tooling or jigs to use in their woodworking?



All the time, it's a major support tool


----------



## Prizen (18 Mar 2019)

CHJ":2wbbqtkt said:


> Prizen":2wbbqtkt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...



Some nice work there. Well done.


----------



## rxh (20 Mar 2019)

Taps, screws, knobs, handles. This is a circle scriber for use in lutherie:


----------



## rxh (20 Mar 2019)

Here is a rather unusual use for a metalwork lathe: trueing a plane sole. It worked


----------



## colinc (22 Mar 2019)

Hi,

I bought a small Myford when a friend was selling it as he needed to raise some cash. At the time, I thought I wouldn't find much use for it but as others have said, it has become a real asset. I do now find myself hoarding all sort of metal hardware, bolts, bits of steel & brass etc., on the basis they can be 'turned' into something else when the need arises.

I also have a decent 2nd hand TIG welder which was another useful investment. 

You also make lots of new 'friends' when you have a lathe and a welder!! For example, this week I have been making up a set of parts for a hand wheel adjuster mechanism for a friend's Kity table saw out of some threaded rod, rod joiner nuts, some scrap steel and a breadboard I liberated from the kitchen cupboard.

The only downside of having a lathe is that you start spending more money on new tools for it! I'd say get one and a few basic tools and see where it leads. You might do well to wait until a decent 2nd hand one comes along as they tend to get sold with accessories and IMO represent much better value than the Chinese mini lathes. Whatever you buy, if you find it isn't for you, or you need a bigger one, you will probably sell it quite easily and not loose to much money.

regards

Colin


----------



## Fergal (22 Mar 2019)

I have to agree with Colin above, the combination of a small metalworking lathe and a TIG welder opens up all manner of possibilities. I'm also constantly on the lookout for any odd bits of metal which can be used for projects. For example I bought a big bag of M20 x150mm bolts from Screwfix a while ago that were extremely cheap. These have been turned into bench dogs for my woodwork bench. I got a load of stainless steel bar kitchen cupboard handles from Wickes for 50p each. These have been a good source of bar stock for various things including the barrel nuts on a pair of handscrew clamps I made. 

I made some replacement clamp pads from HDPE from recycled milk bottles. The bottles are cut up into small pieces and melted in the oven to form a billet, which is then turned on the lathe.


----------



## heimlaga (23 Mar 2019)

I haven't been able to afford a metal lathe so far but a neighbour owns a rather large one. He has made lots and lots of parts for my woodworking tools and machines. 
His lathe cannot cut screw threads so every now and then I am forced to ask a machinist whom I know to turn threads for me. 

Anything from a new spindle for my cirkular rip saw to a a new insert ring for the table of my spindle moulder.


----------

